# Moss question



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

My back yard has a shaded area in which moss is thriving. We love it. But there are two problems. There are some Bermuda sprigs that pop up. I want those gone. Second, squirrels or chipmunks did out divets in the moss. Could be birds, too. How can we control that so that the most is undisturbed?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken moss grows in acidic soil. Did you do a soil test? I had low pH (acidic) and added lime this week. I'd research it though, since I'm still new to the game.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Moss grows in any moist soil. If you want to get rid of it, you need to address the moisture. That mean to channel the water away from there and provide some sun to dry it. Otherwise embrace it with some hostas and mulch.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

We want to keep the moss. We love it. Just don't know how to keep critters from digging into it


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Squirrel repellent ideas:

https://thegardeningcook.com/natural-squirrel-repellent-ideas/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

oh! most folks what to remove the moss. The holes be from the animals looking for food. Have you check from grubs? (I dont know if grubs survive on moss, but just an idea)


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

You could grow a moss lawn like these people

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQgw11fb2fc[/media]


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's the grass that is growing that I want to get rid of and prevent.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Glyphosate does not kill moss. As long as there is nothing else in the Glyphosate. I have seen Glyphosate combined with other herbicides. Do not use those. The other herbicides are fatal to moss.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I never knew that!


----------

